

Bayesian Estimation with PyMC and IPCluster - corinna
https://www.wakari.io/sharing/bundle/wakari_demo/ipcluster_mcmc

======
paddy_m
What about the difference between a players normal probability to hit a free
throw given he missed the first one. Shaq didn't hit many first or second
freethrows, how can this model account for that?

